# Saw a 350Z Today..Yummy



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I went to a local dealership and they had a new silver Z in the lot (sold already of course). This car looks so much better in person, the photos do it absolutely no justice. The stance is low and wide, the lines are sleek and clean, the inside is not overdone, and the rear is not as odd as it looks in pictures. I would certainly plunk down the money for it if I had it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw one the other day at a dealership (Irvine Nissan). It was hidden in the back lot, and while my car was getting serviced, I was drooling over it. They wouldn't let me take it out because it was pre-sold. Dammit! I'm waiting for my Regular Dealer to get one that is not pre-ordered, so I can take it through the twisties, to see what this beast is made of


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*No joke, you'*

Yeah


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*bliss*

sorry, hit the enter button by accident.
Yeah, you were lucky to see one! Of all the dealerships in Dallas, I have yet to see even a brochure of one. 
I was fortunate enough to see a silver Z33 Fairlady at the Dallas Auto Show back in March- I've been in love ever since! I have also been graced to see 3 silver z's skirting around on the street, and have been amazed every time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok saw one yesterday but I'm not sure... see I was drunk off my ass coming home from a Oktoberfest party (my wife was driving), and I thought that one of their neighbors had one... it was silver and very smooth... looked nice.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

My local dealer has a red track edition for $35K..almost wanted to put the wife and kids on eBay.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *My local dealer has a red track edition for $35K..almost wanted to put the wife and kids on eBay. *


 Did you sit in it?we just got a red one in, looks awesome. Sit inside, really wraps around nice! When I get a chance going to have to drive one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

what up new in here but i know about the new z. i live in florida and dammit everytime i go to the dealership here they never have one. but i went back and they said one is coming in november, didn't tell me when in november but i'll be there everyday until i see it and yes i will have a video camera.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

one_bad_se said:


> *what up new in here but i know about the new z. i live in florida and dammit everytime i go to the dealership here they never have one. but i went back and they said one is coming in november, didn't tell me when in november but i'll be there everyday until i see it and yes i will have a video camera. *


 Stange how that works I'm in California we've gottin 5 of em, Silver white & red. Still have the pearl white one.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think this is the best color of 350z...

350z dyno'd at 237hp


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

*dang thats nice*

gotta agree with opium......that color is the best
dang i wish i was rich


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: dang thats nice*



kiimchee eater said:


> *dang i wish i was rich *


You and me both! You ain't just whistlin dixie neither.

Did you go to that AZ dyno day kiimchee eater? Thats where the pic was taken...

Results for that dyno day can be found in this thread, complete with pics from that day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Yummm, those cars are incredible. I also like the blue and red ones, but that orangish color is hot. I think that it grew on me after playing with it so much in Gran Turismo 3.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Went to the STILLEN All NISSAN DAY!!!*

They had 4 350z's there one with a new body kit, it also had upgraded brakes from Stillen.... The best one they had is the Supercharged one... It was black and had a Supercharger stickin out of the hood.... They are still working on the tuning..... but they fired it up and it sounded sweeeeeet!!!!! Not sure what kind of HP it will put out but Im thinking its gonna be way up there....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

probably lay down mid 300hp depending on how much they force into it. It dynoed stock at 237 so i'm not expecting much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*Did you go to that AZ dyno day kiimchee eater? Thats where the pic was take*

no was in Jamaica but looked nice tho wish i was there


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

i finally got to see one last weekend, the silver one though i really want to see that dark orange one in person, i've seen it in pictures and that color is the shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

*yea its the shite*

thinking about paintin my bathroom that color so i can see everydan inteh can, heh...then gain maybe not


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

That would be real horrorshow of you


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

yea it would heh


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

I saw a couple of black 350z back in vancouver a week ago, and it actually looked really nice... especially at night. 

Basically, I've concluded that there is no bad color for the new Z.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Took my car in for an oil change yesterday and passed a silver z on the way in. Nice!! It was one of the workers there, the guy said they have 3 more coming in, 2 already sold and someone's trying to scrape together down payment for the last one. Why do I have children, lol


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

That's a one person car for sure, there nice but I wouldn't have anywhere to park it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I like the 350z but after playing follow the leader behind a G35C the other day....I removed the 350z from my "Want List"


----------

